# Denksport: Der falsche Barren



## Guest (15. Okt 2007)

Sorry habe eine aufgabe von mein programmier Prod aber verstehe sie nicht 

Du verfügst über neun völlig gleich aussehende Goldbarren, von denen einer „falsch“ ist - was bedeutet, dass sein Gewicht leicht von dem der anderen Barren abweicht, allerdings ist nicht bekannt, ob er schwerer oder leichter als die anderen Goldbarren ist. Du hast eine altmodische Balkenwaage mit zwei Schalen, die entweder nach links oder nach rechts ausschlägt. Diese Waage darfst Du dreimal benutzen, um herauszufinden, welcher der neun Goldbarren der falsche ist. Beschreibe detailliert Deine Vorgehensweise!

über jede hilfe wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Ellie (15. Okt 2007)

Darf man immer nur einen Goldbarren auf die Waagschalen legen? Wenn nicht, hätte ich eine Lösung anzubieten. (Da kommst du dann wohl aber auch selbst drauf.)


----------



## Gast (16. Okt 2007)

nein man darf soviel wie man will drauflegen


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

Wenn man nicht in allen Fällen sagen muss, ob es schwerer oder leichter ist, ist es lösbar.
Ich musste 'ne Weile nachdenken, bis ich darauf gekommen bin. Teile es in drei Stapel auf, 
dann wird's leichter.


----------



## Ariol (18. Okt 2007)

3mal?? also mir reicht 2 mal^^

ach so, nee doch nicht^^

hab überlesen, dass man ja nicht weiss ob leichter oder schwerer - also doch 3 mal


----------



## auch gäschd (18. Okt 2007)

jo bwler frage hehe


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

Hey!

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie du!!!!!

Schau dir mal die Seite an http://www.d4m.de/wissenschaft/12Kugeln/
Ist genau das Gleiche nur mit 12 Kugeln! Hat mir auf jedenfall geholfen!

Viel Glück noch!


----------



## Gast (15. Okt 2008)

die seite läd bei mir nicht


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2008)

bin am verzweifeln ^^ kann mir jemand die lösung nennen?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Okt 2008)

drei Dreier-Stapel,
zwei davon wiegst du im ersten Schritt,

jetzt gehe alle Möglichkeiten durch, wo der gesuchte Barren sein könnte, was die Waage dann zeigt und was man daraus schließen kann


zu den 12 Kugeln:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=12+kugeln&btnG=Suche&meta=

vielleicht findest du so auch was zu den Barren


----------

